
Forces Driving the Low-Code Movement - kiyanwang
https://devops.com/7-forces-driving-the-low-code-movement/
======
AlchemistCamp
> Code.org tracks 666,534 open computing jobs nationwide, yet only 71,226
> computer science students graduated into the workforce last year. That means
> roughly 89% of open positions cannot be filled with the talent on hand.

This is _horrible_ reasoning. Many, many of the best devs have degrees in
other subjects or no degrees at all. This is has been true since the early
days of the field and it's still true today.

